# The Craziest of all the Types



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Shannonline said:


> aawwww agokcen, kristina 23 & *Queen of Leaves* are some of my fav boardies... I guess I find crazy to be interesting ^_^


Thank you! 
I ignored the 'most of the time' part lmao


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Shannonline said:


> aawwww agokcen, kristina 23 & *Queen of Leaves* are some of my fav boardies... I guess I find crazy to be interesting ...most of the time ^_^


D'oh, shucks...:blushed:


----------



## entplay (Feb 6, 2010)

You don't get new inventions thinking like everyone else. Labels like 'crazy' are for the masses to remain dull in thought.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

entplay said:


> You don't get new inventions thinking like everyone else. Labels like 'crazy' are for the masses to remain dull in thought.


Hence The Visionaries title? Maybe people are just jealous of all your collective and individual awesomeness!  What's that quote that I'm no doubt about to misquote.. "there is a fineline between genius and crazy"..?


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

i think a lot of people here are voting for who is the most entertaining and wacky/hyper, not most crazy.

when i vote for the craziest, i am voting for who i think is most likely to be a giant c**t and flip out at the stupidest crap and overall be a very unstable person.

for this i vote ISTJ. and i have personal experience with an ISTJ and i know how unreasonable they can be. not saying that there aren't perfectly reasonable and nice ISTJ's out there, but i've gotten a first hand experience at what one can be at it's worst.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> i think a lot of people here are voting for who is the most entertaining and wacky/hyper, not most crazy.
> 
> when i vote for the craziest, i am voting for who i think is most likely to be a giant c**t and flip out at the stupidest crap and overall be a very unstable person.
> 
> for this i vote ISTJ. and i have personal experience with an ISTJ and i know how unreasonable they can be. not saying that there aren't perfectly reasonable and nice ISTJ's out there, but i've gotten a first hand experience at what one can be at it's worst.



This. My dad defies...physics...

And then he turns into an amiable guy when friends and family are about. ¬_¬

Other ISTJs I've met are perfectly nice - some rather lovely, but this guy presents just how...deludedly insane they can be.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

hmmm i think we need to start the poll over and define the word crazy...


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

"Crazy" is ambiguous. I voted ENTP and meant "crazy" to mean fun and random, or "most likely to create and army of zombies to destroy the world." If you mean "crazy" as in "most likely to send bombs through the mail/go on a shooting rampage" ... INTP. If "crazy" means "most likely to be a c^nt and flip out over nothing," then it's an SJ. If "crazy" means wrist-slashing emo drama queen, then INFP. If "crazy" means "most likely to jump over cars on a motorcycle," then ESTP.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

crazy to me means unstable. though i know it has multiple meanings depending on the person.

perhaps the better poll is "which type is the most mentally unstable"


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> crazy to me means unstable. though i know it has multiple meanings depending on the person.
> 
> perhaps the better poll is "which type is the most mentally unstable"


_You say mentally unstable. I say genius!_


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I voted enfp. And I don't actually think they are crazy, because insanity and type have nothing to do with each other. I just think they are the most outspokenly eccentric. And a lot of people won't understand where they are coming from sometimes.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> _You say mentally unstable. I say genius!_


everyone can be a genius in there own specialty


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> everyone can be a genius in there own specialty


But only so many can be a genius in a crazy way.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Nitou said:


> "Crazy" is ambiguous. I voted ENTP and meant "crazy" to mean fun and random, or "most likely to create and army of zombies to destroy the world." If you mean "crazy" as in "most likely to send bombs through the mail/go on a shooting rampage" ... INTP. If "crazy" means "most likely to be a c^nt and flip out over nothing," then it's an SJ. If "crazy" means wrist-slashing emo drama queen, then INFP. If "crazy" means "most likely to jump over cars on a motorcycle," then ESTP.


Lol.. I was thinking this too a bit..

I think the "most likely to send bombs through the mail/go on a shooting rampage" brand of crazy might be an introverted j, most likely infj, secondly intj.. they seem to be the types who get into conspiracy theories and hold grudges for a long time, having that 'j' latch on to it. I think when an intp goes crazy, they have sort of schizotypal tendencies.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Promethea said:


> I voted enfp. And I don't actually think they are crazy, because insanity and type have nothing to do with each other. I just think they are the most outspokenly eccentric. And a lot of people won't understand where they are coming from sometimes.


Loveably loopy~

To assign a crazy title to each of the types...maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Why is 'ENTP' italicized?


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

crazy /kr'eɪzi/ listen
Synonyms:

* adjective: mad, insane, demented, daft, lunatic, nutty, cracked
* noun: lunatic


I just voted all Es.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Sily said:


> crazy /kr'eɪzi/ listen
> Synonyms:
> 
> * adjective: mad, insane, demented, daft, lunatic, nutty, cracked
> ...


Ahh the E hater! I really hope you're not serious like you seemed last time...But if I'm a lunatic, then I prefer that to being normal lol


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I stick to my guns and say ENTP's...cuz INTP's have no drive to do anything world-dominiating without help, they don't have the ability to just get people to rally with them. ENTP's are vocal, and will probably gather some weird mob of henchmen around them to help. Possibly a zombie army...it's nuts.

Remember, TESLA, the most insane/awesome inventor of all time was an ENTP, but Einstein, the most brilliant physicist, was only INTP...which one invented and which one thought? Get my drift?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I should have gone with ENTJs...but I picked ENTPs lol
Thank Near!


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah! ENFPs and ENTPs are even again!

There's hope yet...


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ENTPs are wining again /snicker
...*sigh* snicker bars...

Everytime I come here ENFPs are either tied with y'all or two voted behind...


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

HOW DARE 2 PEOPLE THINK ENFJs ARE CRAZY!!! 

We're not CRAZY!!! we're just weird. dont get that confused!!! YAY!!! happy now!!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Dude...not cool...you so voted ENFPs...I liked you!!!!!


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> Dude...not cool...you so voted ENFPs...I liked you!!!!!


lol oops. :tongue:


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

gasp! who told you!!! > 

of course i think you guys are crazy. i mean come on, i hang out with mostly ENFPs so yeah basically i know how crazy you guys can get. but its not a bad crazy, its more of a wild/free spirit if you try to control me I will get crazy on yo ass kinda thing.  

I actually was gonna vote for ISTJs cuz they are just unstable. XD but then I had pity for them.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Kalifornia310 said:


> gasp! who told you!!! >
> 
> its more of a wild/free spirit if you try to control me I will get crazy on yo ass kinda thing.


That actually happens to me a lot >.> lol



MisterNi said:


> lol oops. :tongue:


*cries in the corner*


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Queen of Leaves said:


> Why is 'ENTP' italicized?


After you vote in a poll, the option you chose is italicized. :wink:



agokcen said:


> Yeah! ENFPs and ENTPs are even again!
> 
> There's hope yet...


I wouldn't mind a tie between ENFPs and ENTPs. Crazy is more fun when you have company.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh well now I know...and now it's out!!!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I suspect us introverted types may be a less obvious kind of crazy, we keep our crazy on the inside... or, stay inside for the crazy.


----------



## hustina (Apr 15, 2010)

ENFPs YUSH 

>w<


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

All thoes ENTP's.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

now that i'm not the craziest...i kinda wanna be. :dry:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

inebriato said:


> All thoes ENTP's.





kristina 23 said:


> now that i'm not the craziest...i kinda wanna be. :dry:


Gosh darn it, if people are going to start thinking I'm crazy just because I'm an ENTP, I'm going to declare myself to be an INTP once and for all! ...or maybe an INTJ just for kicks, since I already have a weird obsession with them. I'm perfectly sane, but some ENTPs (or ENTP wannabes) are making us all look bad...

We're not all crazy...I promise...:crying:


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

agokcen said:


> Gosh darn it, if people are going to start thinking I'm crazy just because I'm an ENTP, I'm going to declare myself to be an INTP once and for all! ...or maybe an INTJ just for kicks, since I already have a weird obsession with them. I'm perfectly sane, but some ENTPs (or ENTP wannabes) are making us all look bad...
> 
> We're not all crazy...I promise...:crying:


Yet all you NT's have some form of world domination plans...I think that'd denote some form of crazy for me...but don't worry, if your plan involves helping people, I'm totally in on it. But if it involves killing...find some other spokesperson :crazy:

And also, the "crazy" isn't "Insane". I don't think you roll your turds into balls and eat crayons, like the Ron White joke, you're just very eccentric and more likely to act like Nikola Tesla than say...any of the ENFP people, who have their own BRAND of crazy (ADHD feelers? Perhaps, but they are so fun to talk to.) 

It's not bad to be crazy, you know. I've been it for years, nobody's really locked me up for it...yet.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

But rationals don't do things that aren't logical. If you don't understand us it's becuase you haven't worked out what we based our logic on, Ne can get reason from unlikely places :happy:

For this reason, NTs cannot be crazy. My personal vote goes to any and all FJs.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Why did I know that ENFP will be on the top? Not that it's a bad thing I guess, but we seem to get the top everytime something like this appears on the forum.

I mean come on now, I'm an ENFP. We can't be that crazy.


----------



## donhenri (Sep 2, 2009)

People cant you see it. ISFJs are the craziest of them all. The need to serve ??? Wasup with that?

Ophelia was an ISFJ and she was crazzzeyyyy


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

ophelia hiney!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Kalifornia310 said:


> HOW DARE 2 PEOPLE THINK ENFJs ARE CRAZY!!!
> 
> We're not CRAZY!!! we're just weird. dont get that confused!!! YAY!!! happy now!!


IDK.. You'd be a solid first runner up, in my book, with all that intense Fe projected outward..

:tongue::crazy:


----------

